

Ask HN: is it ok to list past achievements as employee in consultancy portfolio? - styts

I have a CS degree and a few years of employment as a web&#x2F;software developer.
The next step is starting a software consultancy, as a sole founder.<p>The problem: the main items on my portfolio would be my achievements as an employee of the companies I&#x27;ve worked for. Can this be a problem? Since these items are not done by “my company for my clients” but instead by “me, the person, as an employee”.<p>Hope my concern is somewhat understandable.
======
seven
Just indicate your role in those projects.

